# Monsoon + Handsfree kit + Gamma radio HELP!



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

The setup:


2001 US-spec GTI, single-DIN radio and Monsoon
stock head unit has been replaced with Euro-OEM "Gamma" radio (includes "Mute" and "Tel +/-" inputs for phone kit); radio is properly soft-codedParrot Bluetooth phone kit; has "Y" wiring with ISO-connectors to easily tap radio for power, Mute, and sound without cutting or splicing (matches up perfectly with the Gamma)

Old CK3000 kit from 2 years ago produced an annoying ground loop while on a call. Parrot support advised disconnecting the speaker connector, then splicing the +/- right-front speaker wires from it, and running it to the radio's TEL +/- inputs. This eliminated the ground loop, but the call volume was extremely low: In the radio setup, I need the phone volume set at "20;" for reference, my startup music volume is "4"








New 3200LS-Color kit includes and option to either use the ISO connectors or newly _included_ line-level outputs. I hooked up the latter, again to the TEL +/- radio inputs; again, I have very low call volume.
I don't know where to go from here. Is the line-level input somehow reduced when using the Gamma with Monsoon? If I change the installation to the ISO speaker connectors, will I get a ground loop again? If so, how do I eliminate it?
Please advise. This is very frustrating, and Parrot is unable to advise further.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Monsoon + Handsfree kit + Gamma radio HELP! (Helicon Twist)*

Just got this from Parrot tech support, does it make sense?

_Quote »_Some VW "line tel" function need to be activated, it can explain why you don't have enought volume. Only VW dealer can activate this function, so don't hesitate to contact them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Monsoon + Handsfree kit + Gamma radio HELP! (Helicon Twist)*

In audi's there is a volume control for the tel line. Meaning that the tel volume is set from 1 -10 and whatever you set it at that where it will stay. Meaning that if the radio is at 20 and the tel line is active it will switch to tel and be at the preset volume. Try holding down the scan button if it has one.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Monsoon + Handsfree kit + Gamma radio HELP! ([email protected])*

Thanks, but you've missed the point. On the Gamma, the phone volume (like the music volume) "starts" at a user-defined setting. (It is adjustable with volume knob thereafter.) The problem is, the phone volume needs to be set at *6 times* the music volume! Call me crazy, but that doesn't seem right.


----------

